# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Bạn đã nghiện du lịch hay chưa

## dinhvuton

Bạn có phải là người thích đi du lịch? Bạn có thích đi du lịch một cách quá mức? Hãy cùng biên soạn những mật hiệu sau đây để xem bạn có phải là người “nghiện” đi du lịch hay không. 




1. Bạn ham và mong chờ đến chuyến đi tiếp theo hơn là mong đến Tết. 

2. tất cả bè bạn và Gia đình bạn đều biết rằng món quà bạn yêu thích nhất vào dịp sinh nhật là một cặp vé tàu bay hoặc phiếu du lịch giảm giá. Bạn không thèm gì khác. 

3. Bạn có một nguồn quỹ dự phòng cho việc đi du lịch. 

4. Bạn nghĩ rằng bản đồ là vật trang hoàng tuyệt trần nhất. 

5. Bạn biết rằng mê say du lịch , được khám phá những vùng đất mới mẻ trên thế giới không bao giờ được thỏa mãn. Nó chỉ có xu hướng gia tăng so với bình thường sau mỗi chuyến đi. 

6. Bạn tin rằng du lịch là trường đại học ăn nhập nhất để bạn học. Bạn sẽ không bao giờ từ bỏ việc học hỏi ở đây. 

7. Bạn không bao giờ nghĩ rằng mình sẽ bị lạc. 

8. Bạn cảm thấy phiền muộn , chán nản khi phải chờ đợi quá lâu cho chuyến đi sắp tới. 

9. Bạn không thể hiểu được tại sao có người lại hạnh phúc khi chưa một lần bước ra khỏi nhà/làng/đất nước của họ. 

10. 97% mục đích cuộc đời bạn liên hệ đến du lịch. 

11. cuộc thế bạn là chuỗi các chuyến đi và thời gian ở giữa các hành trình. 

12. Bạn thường cảm thấy thật tuyệt khi ở một thành phố mới khi Quần chúng không biết bạn là ai. 

13. Bạn có khả năng dành ít ra một giờ Ngày ngày để nói về việc du lịch , kinh nghiệm du lịch , những kỉ niệm đáng nhớ… 

14. Bạn cảm thấy như muốn chết nếu bị bắt ép chỉ ở một nơi suốt cả cuộc đời. 

15. Bạn có khả năng biết một người từ quốc gia nào từ logo hoặc chữ trên áo phông họ mặc.  Giá dụ Samesame= Thái Lan , YellowStar= Việt Nam . 

16. Một số người khóc khi họ xa nhà. Bạn khóc khi phải trở về nhà. 

17. Nếu công chúng hỏi sở thích của bạn là gì , câu phản hồi luôn luôn là đi du lịch. 

18. Bạn có hơn một loại tiền tệ trong ví. 

19. Bạn có khả năng chỉ đường cho khách du lịch ở London , Tokyo , Paris hoặc nhiều nơi khác dù bạn không sống ở đó. 

20. Bạn tỉnh dậy trên giường ở nhà và cảm thấy xa lạ trống trải. 

21. Bạn đang lưỡng lự đến việc xăm hình tàu bay ở chân. 

22. Lý do để bạn đến văn phòng làm việc Ngày ngày là để kiếm tiền cho chuyến đi tiếp theo. 

23. Bạn đã nghĩ đến chuyến đi tiếp theo khi đang lang thang ở Mexico , Hông Kông hay Áo. 

24. Bạn có thể ngủ ở bất kì đâu: phi cơ , tàu hỏa , xe buýt , công viên… 

25. Bạn có xác xuất nói xin chào bằng nhiều ngôn ngữ khác nhau. 

26. Bạn có nhiều bè bạn ở nước ngoài hơn ở nhà. 

27. Một số người sưu tầm tem , sách. Bộ sưu tầm của bạn là những món đồ lưu niệm từ nhiều nhà nước khác nhau. 

28. Bạn có thể xếp hành lý chỉ trong 5 phút. 

29. thói quen hàng ngày của bạn là lang thang ở các trang tin du lịch và blog về du lịch. 

30. Bạn chẳng thể ngừng việc lên kế hoạch chấm điểm đến tiếp theo ngay cả khi sếp bạn đứng bên cạnh và xem xét kỹ lưỡng việc bạn đang làm.

----------


## AloTrip

Nghiện nặng rồi @@

----------

